
NYC Digital Ocean is having Network issues - grumps
http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/
======
grumps
From inside the console: NYC1 scheduling delay. Mon Nov 25 02:05:00 2013

We are experiencing a power outage at NYC1 and have engaged Equinix to
investigate. Mon Nov 25 02:27:11 2013

We have engaged our engineering teams to investigate temporarily scheduling
delays. Mon Nov 25 02:07:32 2013

------
regecks
Network just came back a second ago, and promptly disappeared again.

~~~
exratione
It's coming up slowly, piece by piece. I'm still waiting on access to my
machines.

It was out for about 30 minutes or so.

The IRC channel is a useful place to be when this sort of thing happens - not
that I recall something this bad happening since I've been using Digital
Ocean.

~~~
conesus
Since it's been 2+ hours now, I'll just say that an hour ago half my machines
came up but the other half remains offline. I don't think they're still coming
back up. Waiting patiently… by grousing on Hacker News.

------
grumps
Hmm not sure if it's related but I can't get on stackoverflow either at the
moment. It might be a NYC networking issue? Aren't they located there?

------
exratione
Well, most of my servers have been down for 90 minutes at this point. Not
happy, but I guess you get what you pay for.

~~~
conesus
While I came in here to defend Digital Ocean, I will say that I pay several
tons for Digital Ocean and I'm having the same downtime. It's a power outage
and UPS also failed. But I don't think the cost has anything to do with it.
They're pretty well funded and have big goals.

------
mixmixmix
Down since 8:48PM EST. Unacceptable in my book.

~~~
noveltysystems
This sucks, so many sites down right now :( Hope they get this fixed ASAP.

------
emiunet
hmm.. I am with Digital Ocean. Does anyone know where (physical address)
exactly their NYC1 Equinix datacenter is?

~~~
_delirium
I believe they're in Equinix NY1 in Newark (165 Halsey St, Newark, NJ).

